# Rod tress, trolling rods, planer boards



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Slowly cleaning out walleye 

north canton Ohio, stark county

330/488/5802


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Bump


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Bump


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Please close


----------

